# FS: SDS EM-3 Engine Management



## MattStylez (Mar 16, 2004)

SDS EM-3 Engine Management. This is for a Simple digital Systems stand alone engine management system. I am getting rid of this becasue plans have changed on my project car. This has never been installed. This unit is for a 4cyl car. Please make sure this will work for your specific application. 
Details: 
Systems Include: 
Em-3 ECU 
Backlit LCD programmer 
Main wiring harness 
Injector harness 
Fuel trim control, +, - 50% 
Comprehensive manual 
Timing magnets 
Coil/amp unit 

See http://www.sdsefi.com/specific.html for mor information 

Let me know if anyone would be interested. Looking to get $725


----------



## MattStylez (Mar 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## MattStylez (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MattStylez (Mar 16, 2004)

No one interested or is it too much?


----------



## MattStylez (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Colito Mk2 (May 1, 2011)

il throw you 500 for this set up shipped to new mexico man!!! im looking to us it in my mk2 1.8L 8v Turbo build!


----------



## TonyVW91CabbyTurbo (Jul 26, 2011)

*I have the same sds system for sale.*



Colito Mk2 said:


> il throw you 500 for this set up shipped to new mexico man!!! im looking to us it in my mk2 1.8L 8v Turbo build!


 I had this on my 91'cabby, w/2.0 16v. The shop that works on my car didnt like it cause they havent delt with the sds system before. Everything is complete except you will need to get the magnet for the crankpully. It's a EM-3. I will ship to new mexico and i have pics of everything thats included. If your interested call Tony anytime @ 206-276-8853. I'm in WA. There is nothing wrong with it and is ready for another vw project. Or if anyone else is interested call me as well.


----------

